# Dayton 3E837 unit heater manual



## spolit (Nov 26, 2008)

Can anyone help me find the owners manual for a Dayton 3E837 unit heater? I have already tried the Grainger web site and it is not listed?


----------



## sin8527 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't have a manual but do have a working 3E837 heater. If you don't install yours I would be interested in buying it as I need parts, especially the fan limit switch. These heaters were made in 1980 and I can't find parts anywhere.


----------



## spolit (Nov 26, 2008)

*Dayton Unit Heater*

Thanks for your interest. I will let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## sin8527 (Jan 18, 2009)

*heater*

Thank you. I'm freezing as we are having a very cold winter. If I can't get it soon, I'll have to buy something to replace it but I hate to do that. I've used that heater for 28 years and never had to have it worked on. I love it and don't want to replace it. If you can't use yours I can sure use the parts and I'm sure we could work out a deal and I'll pay shiping. I'm 63 years old so only need it for maybe 20 more years, ha, so would rather keep the old faithful than replace.


----------



## Dr Heat (Jan 14, 2009)

sin8527 said:


> Thank you. I'm freezing as we are having a very cold winter. If I can't get it soon, I'll have to buy something to replace it but I hate to do that. I've used that heater for 28 years and never had to have it worked on. I love it and don't want to replace it. If you can't use yours I can sure use the parts and I'm sure we could work out a deal and I'll pay shiping. I'm 63 years old so only need it for maybe 20 more years, ha, so would rather keep the old faithful than replace.


what parts do you need ?


----------



## sin8527 (Jan 18, 2009)

*dayton heater 3E837*

Fan limit switch. It's a Therm O Disc 29T12


----------



## Dr Heat (Jan 14, 2009)

sin8527 said:


> Fan limit switch. It's a Therm O Disc 29T12


Grainger


----------



## sin8527 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Limit switch*

Tried them. No Luck! They can't even find a subsitute. I've tried everyplace on the internet.


----------



## spolit (Nov 26, 2008)

I talked to my father-in-law and he wants use it in his garage. The sad thing is that out fan limit switch is also missing, there are jumper wires to make it work. Also do not have a thermostat. I will talk to him more about selling it, if you are still insterested in it for parts. How much would you want to buy it for? How would you ship something like that? And how would we share personal info for shipping? As you can see, I am new at this.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I Googled Therm O Disc 29T12 and came up with these links.
www.amresupply.com/p/pv.php?DownloadSpec=8627052355973 www.lawsupply.net/heaters/Empire/parts/index.htm


----------



## sin8527 (Jan 18, 2009)

spolit said:


> I talked to my father-in-law and he wants use it in his garage. The sad thing is that out fan limit switch is also missing, there are jumper wires to make it work. Also do not have a thermostat. I will talk to him more about selling it, if you are still insterested in it for parts. How much would you want to buy it for? How would you ship something like that? And how would we share personal info for shipping? As you can see, I am new at this.


I was really interested in the fan limit switch. Don't think I'm still interested but if so, I'll contact you later


----------



## spolit (Nov 26, 2008)

*unit heater*

Ok, sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## sin8527 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks. I called those places and still no luck.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Try this one. http://americanhvacparts.com/Mercha...roduct_Code=FAN3F02125A&Category_Code=fl-3fan


----------



## edanajo (Dec 3, 2009)

I have the manual if you still need it. Also, can you send me a picture on how it was jumered to work without the switch?


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

I also have the manual in .pdf if interested. It is for the 3E837, without any suffix. Just let me know.

TJ


----------



## Jbrune (Dec 4, 2009)

TJ if you could send that file to jim_brune at hotmail dot com I would really appreciate it. Tryingto get a similar heater going and having a time finding a manual.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

Jim- file has been sent.


----------



## peyton (Jan 14, 2010)

*3e837 manual*

TJ, I would very much appreciate a copy of the manual file. I too am trying to get one going. email: "peytonbay at sbcglobal dot net". 

peyton


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

peyton said:


> TJ, I would very much appreciate a copy of the manual file. I too am trying to get one going. email: "peytonbay at sbcglobal dot net".
> 
> peyton


 Email has been sent.


----------



## 86chevy (Jan 20, 2010)

I just aquired the 3e837 and was wondering is you could send me a copy of the manual also. 86scottchevy at comcast dot net. i have no idea if it works and will be putting it up this spring. If it doesn't work I am more that willing to part it out.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

E-Mail has been sent.
Just an FYI.... this is a real old unit, and parts are really not available any longer.


----------



## ajrNY (Mar 2, 2010)

TJ_in_IL, I sure could use that .pdf file of the Maual for the Dayton 3E837 unit heater. You can email that to 
That would be so helpful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

Is there a sufix to your model (A, B, C, etc)?
Information could be different between the different revisions.


----------



## Broken Stuff (Dec 28, 2010)

*Dayton 3e837 Manual*



TJ_in_IL said:


> I also have the manual in .pdf if interested. It is for the 3E837, without any suffix. Just let me know.
> 
> TJ


TJ can you please send the manual to 
Thanks.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

@ Broken Stuff-
Email Sent.


----------



## tstack (Jan 1, 2011)

i would like get copy of manual. thanks


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

tstack said:


> i would like get copy of manual. thanks


email sent


----------



## mswinton (Feb 5, 2011)

TJ,

Can you send me a copy of the manual?



Thanks

Michael


----------



## Ed in SoDak (May 3, 2011)

Hi all,

My mom has a furnace which uses this therm-o-disc 29T12 to control the fan. 

The failure is the wires soldered to a ceramic resistive-heater disk. The purpose of the heated disk is to keep the fan switch hot enough to stay on during the heating cycle. What happens is one or both wires pop free of the disk, result being the fan cycles on-off every few seconds.

The switch is repairable if you are handy with a soldering iron. Bend up the tabs on the rear of the switch and open it up. The tabs are brittle, so be careful and don't stab your finger! Careful wedging with a sharp screwdriver or short, stout awl on your multitool will get a bite under the tab and let you gently pry it up. Then use a good needlenose to bend the tab 90º so it clears.

Be careful to open the switch slowly as there are several loose parts that you need to note their orientation for correct reassembly. The curve of the click-disk points inward in case you forget! But it's a very simple design and easy to understand if you know a bit about electricity.

All you really need do is resolder the stiff, short wires to the ceramic heater disk. Only problem is, the wires are stiff and short, so working distance is small. The ceramic conducts the heat of soldering away from the joint, so it's very difficult to make a good connection. It usually works awhile, perhaps even a whole season, but inevitably it fails again for the same reason.

On my most recent attempt just an hour ago, I used a short jumper of thin copper tape that I got from Radio Shack, which is used to repair circuit board traces. That let me solder the jumper to the disk out in the open where I could get it good and hot (and not burn my fingers holding it!), then I soldered the other end of the jumper to the stiff wire. The copper tape is thin and self-adhesive, so I folded it over on itself to make the jumper. There is no room inside the switch for anything much more substantial than this.

Anyway, it seemed to hold well this time and is flexible enough that maybe it won't vibrate off or be cold-soldered as easily as the original wire connection.

The function of the switch can be checked with a continuity meter. I read about 170 Ohms or a little less on the heater disk (the two smaller terminals). The fan switch (two wide terminals) is normally open. Hold a lighter against the sensor and it will soon click, closing the fan terminals till it cools off. 

Even if the assembly tabs break, the switch can still be re-used. After a few fixes, all the tabs on mine were broken off. I tied it back together through the mounting holes with some short bread ties. When you reinstall it, the mounting screws hold it together well enough to work.

Maybe that new conductive silver epoxy would work better than my method, or maybe the copper ribbon finally got it this time! 

Even if you can actually buy this switch, it's still about $60, so a bit of time and solder is worth a try!

-Ed


----------



## northman18 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can you please send me a copy of the manual for the 3E837 Dayton heater? It would be very much appreciated! ...Thanks


----------



## northman18 (Jul 24, 2011)

*3E837 manual*

Would you please send me a copy also too ...Thanks


----------



## chrisw (Dec 13, 2011)

*Dayton - 3E432 Air Heater*

Hello all - I have a 3E432 heater and would either like to see if anyone has a manual for it in a pdf version, or can this be installed in either a single pole or double pole install. It calls for 240 vac 3000 watt, but not sure if it can be dropped to a 120 single pole application.


----------



## microberts (May 3, 2012)

TJ_in_IL said:


> I also have the manual in .pdf if interested. It is for the 3E837, without any suffix. Just let me know.
> 
> TJ


If you still have this manual can you please forward to me at Thank you! I have a one similar to this model I'm trying to revive


----------



## half_full (Aug 20, 2012)

*Dayton unit heater model 3E837*

Anyone have a copy of the pdf for this still?

Please send to ?


----------



## United13 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Dayton heater 3e837*

What is mounting distances ie from ceiling and sides thanks


----------



## United13 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Model 3e837*

Can anyone email me the manual to 
Thanks


----------



## lanCME (Mar 24, 2014)

Shot in the dark for such an old topic, but here's hoping. I'd be extremely grateful if anyone could send it my way to lance.cme at gmail


----------



## stocks10 (Feb 13, 2015)

I know this is a very old topic, but I could also use a copy of this manual if anyone still has it? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


Thank you in advance


----------



## Ed in SoDak (May 3, 2011)

TJ has not been to the forum since a year ago and stopped replying to this thread long ago. Try his link to send an email to him or to one of those he sent the manual to.

My mom finally got a new furnace to replace the Dayton, it's so much better on efficiency that her gas bill went way down. Energy assistance helped her pay for most of the installation.

-Ed


----------



## Krelva (Mar 13, 2017)

microberts said:


> If you still have this manual can you please forward to me at Thank you! I have a one similar to this model I'm trying to revive


Does anyone still have the manual for the 3E837? Please send to thank you.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Email addresses belong in your contact info in your profile.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Not exactly the same but should be similar... 

https://www.questargas.com/ForEmplo...es/Dayton_2RYU7, 2RYW2 TUBULAR GAS HEATER.pdf

This was posted elsewhere in response to this unit. 
http://www.lennox.com/pdfs/installation_maintenance/Lennox_LF24_IOM.pdf

Google thinks this matches... 
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/03/0367ea99-0b52-47eb-a300-02cbce6f4ba7.pdf

Cheers!


----------



## grannysattic (Dec 2, 2020)

TJ_in_IL said:


> I also have the manual in .pdf if interested. It is for the 3E837, without any suffix. Just let me know.
> 
> TJ


Could I please get a copy of the manual for the Dayton 3E837 also?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

grannysattic said:


> Could I please get a copy of the manual for the Dayton 3E837 also?


You realize that you're posting to a 12 year old thread of a 40 year old unit? If you need specific help, please start a new thread. We should be able to help even without the manual. 

Cheers!


----------



## 596936 (Oct 23, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but could I please get a copy of the manual for the Dayton 3E837. Please send it to kylebragg90 at yahoo dot com


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Newholland05 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but could I please get a copy of the manual for the Dayton 3E837. Please send it to kylebragg90 at yahoo dot com


You're unlikely to find it, considering it's age. Start your own thread if you actually have a problem with yours. We should be able to walk up through it.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

There are bots that cruise the Web looking for valid names, valid email addresses, any info that can be sold.


----------



## Danny Morales (12 mo ago)

mswinton said:


> TJ,
> 
> Can you send me a copy of the manual?
> 
> ...


I know its been 11ish years but i have found myself needing a wiring manual for the Dayton 3E837 my friend had 1 but its not wired, gas line is there. Thank you for any help at all.
Danny Morales [email protected]


----------



## APHAUGHT (2 mo ago)

TJ_in_IL said:


> I also have the manual in .pdf if interested. It is for the 3E837, without any suffix. Just let me know. TJ


 Please send manual to me also. aphaught @ hot mail


----------

